# Motor for Tracker 1542



## BaitCaster (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm powering my 1542 with a 55 lb Minn Kota but am keepiong my eye on Graigslist for an outboard. The boat is rated for up to 25 hp but I am also concerned about weight. I am thinking 15hp - 20hp would probably be a good bet, but it seems that 9.9 motors are plentiful on CL.

Does anyone have any suggestions/comments on what would be the best motor for my boat?

Cheers,
BC


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 27, 2010)

Im sure a 9.9 would push it just fine, especially a two stroke. If theyre plentiful on CL, im sure you can find a good deal on one. Theres not gonna be much difference in a 9.9 and a 15. But if your gonna go bigger than that, Id go ahead and get the 25. I recently replaced my 9.9 with a 25 on my 1448 and Im spoiled now. The 9.9 did fine, but under a heavy load it struggled.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Apr 27, 2010)

A 25hp weight will be no problem for that boat.A Merc 25hp weighs about 125#.I don't think you'll be happy with a 9.9 but maybe a 15hp if a small motor is what you want.A 15hp johnson weighs about 80#.

I'd go with the 25hp if you can find one at a decent price.

A little side note if fuel is a concern.I have both a 15hp Evinrude & a 20hp Merc.The Merc gets noticable better fuel milage than the Evinrude.


----------



## ober51 (Apr 27, 2010)

I would max out the horsepower, but it also depends on what type of fishing youa re doing. If you have more limit lakes then go 9.9. If you think youll hit the rivers and face some solid currents, go the 25. Always better to have too much, because one day you will need it. Doesn't mean you will have to got WOT all the time, but when youre caught on the water and want to get back to the ramp, you better believe it's nice to get there quickly.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 27, 2010)

IIRC My Mariner 25hp weighs 105. I put the fuel tank up front to help balance the boat.


----------



## whitedog59 (Apr 27, 2010)

25 hands down. It will push the boat well but more importantly it will not be a dog with a load.


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 28, 2010)

boater1234 said:


> A 25 merc 4stroke weighs 157lbs[lighest version] if u can get your hands on a 25hp 2stroke at 105lbs get that and it will fly.A guy i know has a new 15hp 4stroke merc which is a 15hp tohatsu same motor and it is great and dependable motor one of the best made on the same boat and with 2 people he gets around 25mph which is good but it takes a while to plane because of weight at 114lbs,as with a 15 hp 2 stroke they usually weigh in the 77 to 79lb class and good low end torque u will get up on plane fast.
> The only motor i would suggest in a 15 at the moment is a 15hp suzuki,after doing extensive research that seems to be the best 15 4stroke because of weight and money.At just 97 lbs and great low end torque u can't beat it for $2300.U never have to change a oil filter ever so there is a plus and it is lighter then any 15hp 4stroke period.The best motor period is probally the honda at 101lbs but now your at $2700 to $2900,also a oil filter to change.Don't be afraid to buy a suzuki they are 100% dependable and i think they are way ahead of eveyone else in boat motors as far as technology.Good luck



Thanks, that was very helpful. Unfortunately, the "Minister of Finance" in my house won't authorize the purchase of a brand new outboard!  So, I am in the market for used. I saw a 1970's Evinrude 25 on CL but the guy hasn't emailed me back yet, so I don't know what condition it is in or how much he wants for it. Looks like a 2 stroke 25 hp motor would be just the ticket.


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 28, 2010)

boater1234 said:


> Were do u live i sell motors for a living.



Southern Ontario, Canada.

Found a 20hp Merc on CL this morning for $720 CAD. Not sure what year but here is a picture. Your thoughts?


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 28, 2010)

boater1234 said:


> How much in us dollars?



About the same, maybe $10 - $20 more.


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 28, 2010)

boater1234 said:


> what year seems a little pricey to me.



Good to know. Thanks for your sage advice!


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 28, 2010)

If it runs good, and checks out good, getting a 20hp for less than $750 is pretty good. The motor looks like its in good shape. I wouldnt expect to find a motor in that condition for less than $600. I say take a look at it and make him an offer. If its a good motor, its a good investment. 

On the other hand, I dont think you will be able to sell it for anything more than that. But if turning a profit isnt one of your priorities, I think you should check it out. If youve been researching used motors, then you know most motors that will cost you less than $500 in that HP range are pretty rough looking and beat up. Thats a good looking motor at a fair price. 

Offer him $600 cash.


----------



## Ictalurus (Apr 28, 2010)

nathanielrthomas said:


> Thats a good looking motor at a fair price



I agree, 600 - 700 for a decent 20 is not a bad deal.


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 29, 2010)

boater1234 said:


> That is a very old motor that is all i was saying i never said it was not worth it just be very carerful of what u buy,buy a compression tester before u spend that much.



I was thinking $500 or $600 would be a reasonable amount to pay. I wouldn't be looking to sell it anytime soon.

The guy says the motor runs well and compression is good. How do you test the compression?


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 29, 2010)

BaitCaster said:


> The guy says the motor runs well and compression is good. How do you test the compression?



You check the compression with a compression tester. You can get one at autozone or advance. Simple directions are included. Anyone can do it.


----------



## ober51 (Apr 29, 2010)

I guess it depends on how plentiful 20 HP running motors are in your area. Personally, in NNJ, I would likely way until an either newer motor came up for a similar price or a lower priced similarly aged motor came up on CL. If the compression checks out, he fires it up, lets it idle for a while, runs it WOT, and all this checks out, you should have no problems with routine maintenance on that motor.

Here is a link I found on compression testing via Yahoo answers: https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080321023347AA3XksV


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 29, 2010)

You want a reading of 100 psi or higher in each cylinder and you want both cylinders to be within 10% of each other.


----------



## perchin (Apr 29, 2010)

I would never buy a motor with less than 115psi in each cylinder. Not saying 100psi is not acceptable, but 115 and higher has always been beat into my head since childhood. :wink:


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow, you guys are aweseome! That is great advice. I can now buy a used motor with a bit of confidence.


----------

